# Win $55 Bracelet/Collar with your Betta!



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Check out my tumblr, Betta Be Blissful: http://bettabeblissful.tumblr.com

You'll find a contest that should really be a lot of fun, all involving Betta questions, pictures, songs, poems, videos, and more!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

*Goes to enter* :O


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Have fun!


----------

